# Index



## ragtek (10. Dez. 2007)

Wie kann ich am einfachsten den Index einschalten?
Momentan ist es ja so, das ich nicht den Ordnerinhalt sehe, sondern folgendes: http://www.ragtek.org/videos/


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2007)

Indem Du "Option +Indexes" für das Verzeichnis aktivierst. Dass kannst Du entweder über apache Directiven im apache directiven Feld der webseite machen oder per .htaccess, wenn es für .htaccess Dateien auf Deinem Server erlaubt ist.


----------



## ragtek (10. Dez. 2007)

Es ist erlaubt, aber wenn ich nur Option +Indexes reinschreibe kriege ich einen 500er Fehler


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2007)

Du musst es in eine directory directive mit dem passenden Verzeichnis Pfad setzen:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html#directory


----------



## ragtek (12. Dez. 2007)

```
<Directory /var/www/*/user/*/web>
    Options +Includes -Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>
```
  AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo das heißt doch das es überschrieben werden darf?!


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2007)

Die directory Direktive, die Du gepostet hast, ist für die User Webs und nicht die Haupt-Webseiten. Die Haupt-Webseiten liegen in /var/www/*/web und nicht 
/var/www/*/user/*/web


----------



## ragtek (13. Dez. 2007)

ok das ist dann web:

```
<Directory /var/www/*/web>
    Options +Includes +Indexes
    AllowOverride None
    AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
    <Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Deny from all
    </Files>
</Directory>
```


----------

